# Any other furry artists here studying Kemono style?



## Xinronyr (Jun 28, 2016)

Looking for furs to practice and grow with, but I strongly prefer people interested in Kemono/Cartoon styles [NSFW]

When I say Kemono style, I mean Manga Furry style. Here are some users who, I think, either draw Kemono style or closely enough to Kemono style.

[Warning - NSFW links!!]

- Userpage of tailzkim -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
- Userpage of yakimo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
- Userpage of x157258 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
- Userpage of freelancemanga -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Cartoon style is alright too of course. I just want to kinda grow with a group of Kemono artists and talk with them on a regular basis. Even if it's just one person interested, that's also fine :3

I've been drawing for 1 year so I'm still at the newb level, but I am trying to get better ^o.o^

Please respond if you're interested. Skill level is irrelevant, but interest is important :3

Edit: My FA is Userpage of xinronyr -- Fur Affinity [dot] net in case you are curious. There are some NSFW stuff on there and my scraps will have more stuff in it than my main gallery X3


----------



## foxicube (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm not really studying it xD ... at the same time i don't know if my style is really "Kemono" : Userpage of foxicube -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

But I would call it anime / Manga

I have skype so if you're looking to chat and draw together Why not ? Anyways note me on fA


----------



## Xinronyr (Jun 28, 2016)

Depending on the amount of interest, I'm probably going to make a Discord group ^o.o^

Skype is bloated, unstable, and is only really suitable for cam calls and screensharing... and it hardly does those two things really well.

No offense to Skype users. I guess I've developed a strong disinterest in Skype ^o.o^


----------



## foxicube (Jun 28, 2016)

No offence taken , I myself don't really like skype but got it cause apparently a lot of people use it so ... 

I have heard of discord. Well hope people join


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 29, 2016)

Kemono is what i grew up on so it's been really influential with my current style. As for learning how to draw it, i suppose you should learn the basics first; just the same with learning to draw any style. Start with basic shapes, anatomy & proportions, animal faces and drawing inspiration from art you already like. Do you have anything you've drawn you'd like to share? Unfortunately i don't personally keep in touch with any other artists, mangaka or otherwise but if you share your artwork here, i'd be happy to "grow" along side you.


----------



## Tentacle Queen (Jun 29, 2016)

Im tryin to study it ^^ Love Kemono style. Trying to save up to get the Kemono Book series 1-3. Its hard to really find any kemono stuff though since its all in japan ;w;


----------



## Xinronyr (Jun 30, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Kemono is what i grew up on so it's been really influential with my current style. As for learning how to draw it, i suppose you should learn the basics first; just the same with learning to draw any style. Start with basic shapes, anatomy & proportions, animal faces and drawing inspiration from art you already like. Do you have anything you've drawn you'd like to share? Unfortunately i don't personally keep in touch with any other artists, mangaka or otherwise but if you share your artwork here, i'd be happy to "grow" along side you.



Uh sure I guess ^o.o^







This is probably the closest I've gotten to conveying Kemono style. The other drawings I've done are somewhat okay, but still need way more work ^o.o^

I have other drawings I've attempted, but they're really rough and/or NSFW. Not sure how to flag this topic as NSFW to share them without it getting modded X3

And yeah I do practice a lot, but my practice methods are probably considered... unconventional/uncommon? But they make much more sense to me ^o.o^

What's your FA (and/or other art galleries)? ^o.o^


----------



## Xinronyr (Jun 30, 2016)

Tentacle Queen said:


> Im tryin to study it ^^ Love Kemono style. Trying to save up to get the Kemono Book series 1-3. Its hard to really find any kemono stuff though since its all in japan ;w;



Ugh... I know right? Whats your FA, btw? :3


----------



## daria_arbuz (Jun 30, 2016)

im deciding on switching to hybrid european/kemono style, Ovopack is my idol


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 30, 2016)

Xinronyr said:


> What's your FA (and/or other art galleries)? ^o.o^


Here's my FA gallery. i'm also on inkbunny and Weasyl but they're identical mirrors and i only really "socialize" on FA.
Your art looks adorable! You can share NSFW images with *links* on FAF with a NSFW warning; you just can't _embed_ NSFW images.


----------



## Xinronyr (Jun 30, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Here's my FA gallery. i'm also on inkbunny and Weasyl but they're identical mirrors and i only really "socialize" on FA.
> Your art looks adorable! You can share NSFW images with *links* on FAF with a NSFW warning; you just can't _embed_ NSFW images.



Okay, gotcha! :3

I'm extremely happy that there are more people actively studying and making Kemono art!

Oh yeah, and to answer your other question, some of the Kemono art styles that I like the most are from the following artists (warning, some links may be NSFW):

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kamicheetah
Userpage of yakimo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of tailzkim -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
http://abyssmart.tumblr.com/tagged/my+art
corn "corn frosty" frosty's submissions — Weasyl
Userpage of x157258 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


I might end up trying to develop a hybrid Kemono + Cartoon style though, like Kloudmutt, Gashi (his furries), Queen Ashi, etc... I am not 100% sure yet... I just know that I really like characters, Furries and cute Manga characters, so Kemono is typically the perfect combination of these things X3


----------



## quagmath (Jul 1, 2016)

i guess my art fits under the kemono descriptor? idk, i already always loved cutesy, chibi styles and when i got into furry art it just translated to that~ also kemono artists draw the best squishy pawpads. thats a fact!!


----------



## Xinronyr (Jul 1, 2016)

quagmath said:


> i guess my art fits under the kemono descriptor? idk, i already always loved cutesy, chibi styles and when i got into furry art it just translated to that~ also kemono artists draw the best squishy pawpads. thats a fact!!



Your style is so cute! ^o.o^


----------



## Xinronyr (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm trying to setup the Discord server now :3

I've had my fair share of memesters and other kinds of people join servers I'm a part of and be disruptive... so I'm trying to set it up to be publicly accessible on the public Discord servers, but also negate the chance of trolls from joining strictly to meme or spam the server ^o.o^


----------



## Xinronyr (Jul 2, 2016)

Alright here's a link to the Discord server :3

Discord

Please private message me on the Discord server, on here or note me on FA to assign a role to you. It's set to temporary membership until you disconnect unless a role is assigned ^o.o^


----------



## Tentacle Queen (Jul 5, 2016)

Xinronyr said:


> Ugh... I know right? Whats your FA, btw? :3


Sorry for late reply! ^^ Here: Userpage of tentaclequeen -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Xinronyr (Jul 6, 2016)

Tentacle Queen said:


> Sorry for late reply! ^^ Here: Userpage of tentaclequeen -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



It's alright :3

I tried making the Discord, but I feel like nobody has tried the link out yet? I guess maybe Kemono is too niche for its own group... or maybe people just don't want to add another server to their already big lists X3


----------



## Spinel Wish (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi, I want to  learn how to draw Kemono too, do you have fave tutoriasl?  My FA is Userpage of SpinelWish -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------

